# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Wireless @ E-shop

## ako

Πρίν λίγο παρατήρησα οτι και το γνωστό e-shop (htto://www.e-shop.gr) φέρνει προϊόντα ασύρματα και δικτύου των DLINK και NETGEAR.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Ναι, το είδα και εγώ και οι τιμές είναι καλύτερες από αυτές του πλαισίου.
10 ευρώ φθηνότερα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
Συνεχίζουν όμως να είναι "υπερβολικά τσιμπημενες"

----------


## ATIA

Έχει γενικά πολύ καλές τιμές και τα προιόντα στα στέλνει με καμία επιβάρυνση.  ::

----------

